# Learning Safety--Training for the Unexpected



## logbutcher (Oct 30, 2011)

This is one of the finest forums for working the woods. Thanks.

I'm fortunate in that I came to chainsaw use and woodlot owner knowledge later in life after other careers and serious recreation. Get an idea about deadly serious training from the Team Six Bin Laden takedown: the thousands of hours of live simulation before the unit did the mission. Then the debrief: what went right, what wrong. Vital for the next one. 


Since we bought the woodlands here, I've been able to learn what not to do, how to plan, techniques of felling, and how to avoid killer trees. Courses, working with loggers and Foresters, close calls, and self talk about those "close calls". No "pride" in knowing it all as we hear too often here. In another life, *Situational Awareness* is pounded into you repeatedly. It is never go into any danger with your brain on auto pilot. Know where and how and what you are. Always: climbing, in country, cutting, driving. Not simple. Frankly, I thought I knew all about chainsaws until my slice and dice move in 2001. No macho, cojones, or "proving" anything here. Been there and done that in younger times.


How many of you ( "pros" included BTW) have taken any kind of emergency care program ? Know how to stop bleed out ? Shock ? Lack of breathing ? Burns ? Bites ? Away from any vehicle or road, a Wilderness Medicine short program will give the skills to at least save yourself or a buddy. 

Get out. Learn something new that could save you, improve skills, save a life. Old dog, new tricks.


----------



## hitechredneck (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with what you mention to a degree and believe there are a number of Forestry training centers with similar training opportunities.

Our UMCOR Disaster Response team includes a mix of CERT trained folks with triage, basic medical treatment in the field and of course chainsaw training similar to US Forestry.

Handling Splinting/ hydration/ bleeding/ etc are what the CERT trained folks offer when in off site 10 miles on county roads in north GA or Tenn..

With volunteers we get alot of wannabee weekend warrior loggers that maybe have used a electric saw but have proven dangerous in a group as well as folks that have years and years of chainsaw use- some hesitant to "use all that safety stuff". ALL of our operators have some documented level of training with US Forestry trainers. Protective equipment is available and mandatory for UMCOR resourced activities. For local "mission" non UMCOR activities chaps and helmets are not mandatory but advised.

Our folks that do not show skills are "limb draggers" and use hard hats. 

As equipment manager and safety manager- I take the safety for volunteers seriously - getting hurt in the field for tarping a roof or clearing a large tree branch is a huge personal price often over looked. Saw maintenance is carried out in the field then a cross check made by our local power tool shop including chain sharpening/inspection to cover our volunteer expenses.

Each event is three days out then rotate a new crew. A debriefing is done each evening. What went right, what went wrong and how is everyone holding up..+ planning ahead for day two/three. Saws can get a minimum 5 point inspection after each day.


Chain condition/ adjustment 
Bar tightness/ loose bolts
bar damage/ over heating/bar oil level
chain catcher damage (telling sign of derailed bar/chain incidents)
chip clean out

Each operator is given one qt of bar oil to have on hand- NO excuse for dry burned chains unless the oiler goes out.

While arguably not the 52 week a year pro operation like many highly respected folks on this site..but all the more reason to reduce operator injuries even with some very sensitive EGO's.

For anyone looking for true pro level training check out Forestry Applications in Hiram GA.. (no- I am not an employee or owner..)


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the heads up on your operations in Georgia.

Tim Ard does it right. Check out < forestapps.com >.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 31, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> How many of you ( "pros" included BTW) have taken any kind of emergency care program ? Know how to stop bleed out ? Shock ? Lack of breathing ? Burns ? Bites ? Away from any vehicle or road, a Wilderness Medicine short program will give the skills to at least save yourself or a buddy.
> 
> Get out. Learn something new that could save you, improve skills, save a life. Old dog, new tricks.




Trained for up for emg 1st Aid rescue and situational awareness, yet I still get squeamish at sight of blood or broken bone. Still its all good, keeps me and the crews always lookin ahead at what maybe comin, so safer.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 31, 2011)

Right on: you never really get comfortable with injuries. 

There's a great show on PBS now, *Doc Martin*, about an ex surgeon from London who had to resign from surgery because of his blood phobia ! He had to become a GP in a Cornwall village. Part comedic, but some drama in his practice. He has a difficult time with injections !

For me it's compound fractures or burns that rattle my cage. Oh yeah- your sweet Aussie snakes also.:msp_scared:


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 1, 2011)

*Learning Safety Training for the Unexpected*

I do hpoe that First most every year sence 1969 when I was on a Mountain rescue team and CPR most every year. Aerial Rescue sence 1986 Now AED CPR/ First-Aid as an Instructor and I still wish I had more It did help a Lot on both my Chainsaw cuts , I can work on Me but I have trouble working on some one else, it still pays and I still want more even if I don't need anymore? Knock on wood


----------

